# Our First German Trip, August 2007 - Part Two



## JockandRita

>>Part One Here<<

*Day Seven*

It turns out that we had parked up at Brodenbach on the B49, on the south bank of the Mosel, and after a very peaceful night, we decide to move on. Dave & Margaret had brought a travel article from the MMM, which another couple had written. It was titled, "The Three Rivers", and covered the Rhine, Mosel and the Saar. The article was lent it to us, and after reading it, we made notes and decided to follow the author's trail.
Dave and Margaret said their goodbyes, and set off with the intention of eventually heading for Italy. We had a short walk around the village before getting ready to move off. During our walk, I noticed that although water was available at the village garage, next to the car vacuum facility, it didn't look very promising. However, next to the garage, is the village council depot, whereupon I did see a couple of taps, with hoses attached. If you were desperate for water on a weekday, it would be worth a try.

We headed for Cochem , but upon arrival, it was found to be absolutely mobbed. It's obviously a very popular place with tourists, but wasn't for us, so we carried on to Erdinger - Ediger on the B49, and pulled into the stellplatz next to the river. As we drove down the approach road, who could we see, but our friends, Dave & Margaret, who by now were creased up with laughter.
We all had lunch there, and then went our separate ways.
The fee here was €4 if staying overnight. Other than a push button water tap, (half a litre a time), there were no other facilities here
We were first to leave and headed for Enkirch along the B53. The views during our journey were spectacular, and the drive was very interesting, with such a variation of roads, gradients and hazards.
As we approached the stellplatz, we could see a huge grassed area to the right, full of MH's, but as we pulled in, it was evident that there was plenty of space to pitch. An attendant comes round at 17.00 (ish) and, again in the morning, to collect €6.00 which includes all service facilities, as well as overnight parking. VFM. The town has plenty of eateries, bars and wine cellars/outlets. It also has a couple of bakers, a butcher, two grocer shops, and a book shop, which has a computer available for internet access. There is also an electrical shop and a computer shop.
There is a bread van that visits the site in the morning, and a veg van in the afternoon.
A small foot ferry takes you across the river to Krov, whereupon you can catch the "regional train" which runs at very regular intervals. It appears to run between Cochem and just further down the line from Krov. 
At the side of the town hall, opposite the "Biergarten" (that's handy), there are toilets and two communal showers. For the Damens amongst you, Rita has given the showers the thumbs up for being clean, with a good supply of hot water, and enough time for two to shower, (Interesting?). And, all for €1.00. On behalf of the Herrens amongst you, I hope to confirm her findings in the morning.

Getting into the relaxation mode, I decided to have a can of beer, from a shelf on the fridge door, I then changed my mind, in favour of a glass of wine, and put the can back. *CRASH*. The blooming shelf fell off the door, causing the one beneath it to come off as well. "You and your bl##dy beer" says the Damen boss. "Oh I get it, nothing to do with the jars of tartar sauce, tomato relish and bottled vinegar then", says I. 
For the next hour or two, I was "Herr Numpty", (a regular terminology, but normally with English language *variants*).

MH's were still coming in at 20.30. It certainly is a popular stellplatz. There must have been in excess of eighty MH's by the end of the day. At €6 a shot, it is a good source of revenue for the town. Whilst some may shy away from such a gathering, for others, it would mean "safety in numbers". On this trip so far, personal safety has not been an issue for us, and long may it continue to remain that way.

*Day Eight*

I can confirm Rita's findings re the showers, and not only is there enough time for two to shower together, but there is also enough room. I leave the economics and/or practicalities of the situation to your own judgement. Lol

Having rained during the night, the sky is slowly clearing, providing a hazy but sunny start. 
Rita & I have agreed that, although facilities are a plenty here, both in the town and on the stellplatz, we will move on, albeit only 17km along the road, to Losnich. Remembering the info that the parking attendant gave us regarding the "all inclusive" services, we proceeded to the service point to carry out our MH ablutions…………only to find it all locked up, from 11.30 - 15.30. What use is that? 
Staying on the B53, we followed the river to Losnich. The stellplatz is down on the left as you enter the village, however the service area is on the main road. We did our daily's here. As there wasn't much else in the village for us, we headed for Schweich, via Bernkastel. This is where things started to go horribly wrong. 
On the downhill approach to the town, we could see by the amount of cars parked by the roadside, that it was a busy place. The road was closed off, and the detour went through a large parkingplatz. There appeared to be some sort of town festival, (probably wine), but I was too busy desperately trying not to knock over, the droves of pedestrians that would just walk out in front of us, to bother about local signage. At this point, I had needed eyes up my backside. All traffic passing through the town during this event had to negotiate this busy parkingplatz. For me, this was an accident waiting to happen, with impatient pedestrians and drivers alike, jostling for access. It was even worse for the numerous coach drivers, as they were trying to park up, before offloading their passengers. We eventually got out at the other end, turned right, and came to a set of traffic lights. This is where we should have continued following the Mosel along the B53. However, the road was closed ahead, and we had to turn left, and up through a long tunnel. Having lost the sat nav signal Rita was hot on the map by the time we reached the set of lights at the other end. We found ourselves on the B50/E42, and not knowing how far along, the B53 was closed for, didn't help us to get back to it at a suitable point. The lights changed and we turned right up the hill. *Some hill!!!! *
This has to be the steepest hill and the largest number of hairpin bends that I have ever had to negotiate, in a large (ish) vehicle. At some points, we were down to first gear in order to get round the bend without stalling. I did contemplate dropping the water tank, at the next straight, in order to ease the load, however, there weren't any straight's long enough, where we wouldn't be creating a hazard to other road users, by stopping.
We eventually got to the top, and found ourselves on the B269/B327, a crossroads just outside Morbach. Guess what? This is where the signage is telling us that the road ahead…………….is closed!!!! We pull into a bus stop, and I took the map and proceed to the directional signs at the junction. Whilst trying to make some sense of it all, a car stopped, and the drivers window opened. "Please, can I help?" said a young lady, in perfect English. "Ooooooh, yes please" you little treasure. 
This young lady certainly knew her way around, and commented that our Michelin Touring and Road Atlas, was not detailed enough to show the nearest alternative route. She then wrote down the names of the villages, and gave the directions that we had to take, to bring us back on track.
I thanked her (and her male companion), very much, and returned to the MH. 
Having passed on the info to Rita, we made our way as advised. The young lady's directions were bang on, and we came out at Thalfang and headed along the L150 towards the A1/E422 for Trier. We soon picked up the minor route into Swheich, and aimed for a stellplatz next to a "weinhause". It turned out to be a bit pokey and cramped, so we headed for a Camping platz right on the edge of town, by the riverside. Although they display the ACSI logo, it is not listed in the 2007 directory. (There appears to be two stellplatz, on the Bord Atlas download for Schweich, but we didn't check the other one out.)
Parking overnight outside the barriers, (near the flyover), is €5.50 a night, or on the site for €11 plus electric. We needed to catch up with some laundry, so that made our decision for us. Upon initial impressions, it appeared to be a nice site, with a bar/restaurant at the entrance, and nice grassed pitches, however the amenities block tucked away in the farthest corner, was "nothing to write home to mother about." Rita stated that she would rather shower in the MH, than use the site's own.
We ate, then walked around town, and came across an Aldi's as well as a Lidl's and an E Store. Back at the site, just as it was getting dark, we viewed a camper with two braziers blazing away, close to his caravan awning.
Surely there has to be a more neighbourly way, of keeping the mossies down. I was more than happy for this idiot to inherit the title, "Herr Numpty", and was so glad that he was a fair distance from us, for safety's sake more than anything else.

*Day Nine*

The Grupen Fuhrer here on the site wouldn't let me pay, nor would she return our CCI card until she had been to read the meter, and disconnected us. I gave her the money at the meter, and we would collect the change, and the card when we exited the site and returned the barrier key. It all comes across as "a minority have spoilt it for the majority" syndrome.
We were so impressed by this site, that we've forgotten what it was called. Anyway, if you are coming in from across the river, it is sign posted at the roundabout.

With the "stallag" in the rear view mirror, we wheel spun down the track, heading for Trier along the B53. I would recommend using the E44/A602 for this short journey, as the road surface on the minor route approaching Trier was terrible.
We drove through, and circuited Trier, looking for the stellplatz that kept coming up on the TT700. The only one that we found was down a very narrow lane leading to another "wienhause/restaurant. Great for some, but not for us. We came back out and picked up the route for Mettlach, again following the river where possible, on the B51. (Leaving Trier, we could see some MH's parked up at two locations on the opposite side of the river.)

We pulled into an off road parking area, as we had seen a river cruise boat, which appeared to be moored up. By the time I had got parked up, sorted out, and the camera at the ready, the boat had disappeared. "Gordon Bennett, he's not hanging around", or so I thought. I wandered across the bridge to discover a large set of locks, and there in the middle one, about two thirds of the way down, was the river cruise boat. This is at a place called Hamm. Once the river boat had cleared the lock, and the large coal barge had entered, we continued on our way.
As we approached Mettlach, the stellplatz came up on the left with the entrance road running between a hotel and a pub. It looked clean and tidy, and very busy, with coaches struggling to find parking space, amongst the MH spaces. We were soon to discover that parking was free, as were the use of the service facilities. Having set up, we wandered off into the town, just a short walk away. This is a "designer outlet" type of place with a very pleasant, shopping mall, (if there is such a thing!).
Across the bridge Rita discovered a restaurant, which was open for lunch. Feeling a bit peckish we entered and took a table for two. This was our first meal out since leaving the UK. It was a very pleasant experience, in a German town, sitting at a table on a restaurant terrace, overlooking the Saar and watching the cruise boats go by, whilst tucking into a typical…………………….*Chinese buffet! ! !*
Rita has to be very careful about what she eats, and believe it or not, Chinese/Cantonese cuisine agrees with her. It absolutely agrees with me too.

I am not getting on too well with the German, lager type beer nor white beer, and I cannot seem to find a dark beer anywhere, other than a Guiness. (It's a long way to come though, for a pint of the Black Velvet.) 
So I hope that the "real ale" Herrens amongst you will sympathise, if I tell you that I have been sat here with tears running down my cheeks, and feeling very distraught indeed, since I discovered that I am parked up next to a ……………………………blooming great brewery pub, and it's all that lager-ish white stuff that they brew. 
Roll on, our return to Belgium. They certainly know how to brew good dark beers.

The coaches have gone now, and some MH's have come down from the supermarket car park behind us. Others have decided to stay there for the night. There are eighteen of us here.

*Day Ten*

The weather for the first time, is absolutely abysmal. We visit the supermarket behind us, which I think has a wider choice than your usual Aldi/Lidl type places, and I managed to get my Kellogs corn flakes.
We pack up, do our MH ablutions, and head for Saarchleife just off the B51 at Orsholz. According to our German cousins, this is a beautiful view point of the Saar valley right at the river bend. You park up in the parking platz, and take a short walk to the spot.
Due to the awful weather, including fog, we gave it a miss, and carried on to Remich, right on the German/Luxembourg border, which would have been a good stop, but for the weather again.
We pick up the N2/N28 and head for Luxembourg city. Having contacted the Luxembourg tourist office in London a few weeks ago, we received a pack of very useful information, including area maps, a city map, and campsite details. So where was this info pack now? Oh yes, I remember. "Eh, I think it's lying on the coffee table dear", says I, to the not very impressed Rita. We found ourselves driving down a road, with three lanes going one way, and only one lane going another. We were in the middle lane, and as we approached a junction with an official looking person controlling entry to the street ahead, the car in the left lane turned left, the bus in the right lane turned right, and we were the only vehicle to go straight on.
Ahead now we could see barriers across the road blocking off the street, and a market in situ. We followed a very narrow route round it all, and came back on to a more suitable road for our type of vehicle. Lol. I pulled up at a convenient place, brought up the "camping parks" on the TT 700, clicked on "nearest to destination", and away we went heading for the site that I had originally earmarked from that info pack mentioned earlier. It is on the N3 and is known as, * Camping "Bon Accueill", 2 Rue de Camping, 5815 Alzingen, Hesperange. *

(I already knew that overnighting by the roadside in Luxembourg is not permitted, although a seasoned German MH'er told me that for one night only, it is accepted. We only came across lay-bys, on our way here.)

The site is closed between 12.00 and 14.00, so we sat at the barrier and had lunch. The wardens came back at 13.30 and let us in to pitch, with the finer details sorted out at 14.00. We suss out the facilities before deciding to stay, and initial impressions are very good.
All of the pitches are grass, but have a honeycomb structure imbedded, giving a hard standing effect. The site felt empty with only about six outfits, but judging by the sporting and children's play amenities, it appears to be a popular families site in the high season. The site fees for us were €16 for two adults, (including two shower tokens), plus electricity at €3.50 per day. The toilet, shower, and laundry block is basic, but spotlessly clean and very functional. Much better than the last dump we were at. 
There is a pleasant walk outside the rear turnstile gate, to a nice park area at the rear of the Mairie, with water features, flowerbeds and bench seating.
Buses run back and forth to the city centre all day, from 06.30 (ish) through to 23.30 (ish). Eurobus appears to be the most common, with service No's 125, 172, 175 and 192 being the most frequent. There are bus stops just outside the site entrance near the church. 
Although in the middle of a residential area, the site is quite quiet.

*Day Eleven*

Last night (Sept 4th) was the coldest night so far, on our wee jolly across parts of Northern Europe, and this morning, the gas heating is "going full belt", for the first time on this trip. We venture off into Luxembourg on the bus. Two adult returns for €8, and it takes you right into the centre and drops you off at the Luxembourg Hotel, at stop, Royal 1. You can catch the return bus, across the road at stop, Royal 2. The city is very impressive looking, with its bridges crossing a large gorge. The centre has some very fine architecture, and appears to be a shopper's paradise. Rita came across a C & A's, which as a housewife's favourite, has long gone from the British high street. However, on this occasion, it was to be "man at C & A's," as Rita couldn't find anything that she liked, (typical woman). I on the other hand did find something that I liked, shortly after visiting the gent's department, (typical man).
After a couple of hours, we returned to the site, and had a relaxing day, ending with a BBQ.

*Day Twelve*

Yet another cold night, but leading to a beautifully clear blue, sunny sky.
Today we are starting our homeward leg, with a journey to Menen, to the Omnistor/Thule factory to have a couple of wee jobs done on the awning.
After vacating the site just after 10.30, we hit the road, and refuel with diesel and LPG, taking advantage of the cheaper fuel prices in Luxembourg. Diesel @ €0.93 per litre (£0.62p), and LPG @ €0.48 per litre (£0.32p).
We decided to stop off at Nemur for lunch, just off the E114. We made our way down towards the river Meuse, following a TT POI for an Aire. It looked a bit residential, so we turned round, and made our way across the road to the other side, which was much quieter and more accessible. Having reversed with Rite's assistance, I pulled forward to line myself up with the kerb on the correct side of the road. It's at this point that our "holiday", (in the true sense of the word), came to an abrupt halt, with a horrible crunch, followed by a painful whining noise from the engine. Knowing that I had not hit any other vehicles, nor the safety barriers lining the edge of the quay side, I was absolutely astounded that this had happened. I jumped out and ran round to the front of the MH only to discover that the lower front R/H side had embedded it's self on a old metal bollard or capstan, that had been cut down to nine inches at it's highest point. There was oil and water pouring out onto the cobbled street, so I decided to reverse back out of the way, and turn off the engine to prevent seizure. Upon closer inspection, the front cross member was severely damaged, which had damaged the oil cooler, and possibly a bottom radiator hose or pipe. At this stage, this is only an assumption until a more qualified opinion is given. It turns out that there are three of these obstacles, and guess what, each has an oily patch around it, so I wasn't the first, and I don't suppose I will be the last to hit one of these low level hazards. From the drivers seat, it could not be seen, from the point where I stopped reversing, to move forward.
Normally, I am Mr Organised when it comes to documentation, tickets, timings and appointments, etc, etc, but this time, all I had was the number of the insurance broker, and not the help line number in the event of an accident. Doh! I explained what had happened, to the young man taking our call. He gave me a couple of telephone numbers to try, and that was that. Both numbers couldn't get us a response, no matter what configuration we tried, ie, country codes. Feeling a bit let down, we called Britannia Rescue, who instigated the procedure with their European counterparts. 2.5 hours later, we were attended to, by a local recovery firm, who took us to a Fiat agent, despite our insistence that it had to be a commercial workshop. True enough, the Fiat car agent couldn't do the work due to the size and weight of the MH, so we were recovered to the recovery company's depot, to await the arrival of an "expert" to assess the damage. The recovery company, CASSART, made available, a toilet and shower facility, as well as electricity.. We ate and settled down to a night in front of the telly. What a miserable end to our adventure! Bye bye Menen and Ypres……………..and another opportunity to sample that lovely Trappist beer.

*Day Thirteen*

It was our choice to stay with the MH, rather than go to a hotel, and accept car hire. A very wrong move on our part, as we ended up at the entrance to a busy industrial estate, with truck movements going on, all through the night. We are now almost 24hrs down the line, with very little sleep, and we still await this so called "expert". Not happy with the lack of progress, we contact the brokers office again, and they gave us another European number for rescue. This was successful this time with a response from Europe Assistance, and we tried to get the ball rolling that way, with regards the MH. Britannia have now explained, that whilst there priority is our welfare, due to "a road traffic accident", rather than "a breakdown", the MH is no longer their concern, and it is down to our insurers to facilitate repairs or repatriation to the UK. If all else fails, they will recover the vehicle, but it could take several weeks. Gulp!
The day goes on and Rita and I are getting really peed off now. People say that they will call back in a few minutes, and then leave it for an hour or two. Then they don't understand the concept of holidaying in a MH, rather than hotels. We are eventually promised a taxi to a hotel, with car hire to Calais in the morning. Still no "expert" to assess damage repair times, so we empty and drain down all the systems, empty and chuck away all the contents of the fridge freezer, but gave the recovery guys the beer and frozen food for their small canteen. We packed what we could into carrier bags, as we don't carry holdalls or suitcases in our MH, much to the surprise of the rescue call centre operative!!! With the MH all ready for abandonment to some total stranger's care and attention, we await this blooming taxi. 1.5hrs after asking us where we were, the taxi finally turns up, and conveys us to the Hotel Beauregard by the riverside in Namur……………about 200 - 300 yards, from where disaster struck. Cry.

Too late for anything to eat at the Hotel, we wandered about town, and had a look at a couple of restaurant menus in passing but couldn't make out what was on offer. In the end, we had a fish burger and chips, and a bottle of Coke. We then visited a small bar and sat outside with a Chimay and a Vodka and Coke reflecting on the events of the day. Due to a call on the mobile, we make our way back to the hotel, where they can call us back on the room phone.
It is at this point that Britannia informs us that they are now relinquishing their responsibility for us, and that we must seek repatriation through our insurers.
Well, talk about a red rag to a bull, I was absolutely consumed with anger by now, as it was at their insistence that we were to be accommodated, and then and repatriated to the UK, in the absence of initial contact with our insurers European partners.
It was now midnight when I finally got off the mobile phone with the Britannia duty manager, meanwhile Rita is talking to our daughter in the UK, on the room phone, and daughter could over hear parts of the heated conversation between me and Britannia. This caused her to worry about her parents welfare, to the point that she was prepared to come and get us. This was not to be an option in our book, and explained our concerns to our daughter.

*Day Fourteen*

We eventually got to sleep, but a few hours later, I was up, washed and dressed at 05.30, and was now on a mission. Downstairs at reception, I used the hotel phone to contact Europe assistance and explained our plight. The very nice young lady understood, and promised to sort something out as soon as possible.
After breakfast we returned to the room and received a call to say that a hire car was made available, and we were to get a taxi, to the location, pay the driver and obtain a receipt. By about 9.30, we were on our way to Calais, where we would drop off the car, and hopefully get a ferry.
We approached the Sea France desk with our MH booking for Sunday 9th Sept, and explained our problem. Within a few minutes, we had our tickets, and were sat in the departure lounge, awaiting embarkation.
By 15.00 UK time, we were at Dover, on a P&O bus to the railway station, and on a train to Peterborough, via London Bridge, the Underground, and Kings Cross. Daughter then picked us up and took us home. We got in the house at 19.30, feeling absolutely worn out, and at this stage, not being able to reflect on the good times of our motorhome holiday. 
Now starts the lengthy process of form filling, expense logging, cancelling prior travel/weekend arrangements with the MH, certainly until we know more about the amount of damage and repair timescale.

Up to the point where "disaster struck", we had driven 1,427km (891mls), used 138 litres (30.32galls) of diesel, at an average economy of 8.9km per litre, (25.5mpg).

We hope that our diary has been of some use, to those of you, who might be contemplating this type of tour, but have not yet found the incentive, or the courage. Don't let our little disaster put you off, as accidents will happen from time to time, wherever you are.

Happy travels,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## 104477

sorry to hear of your troubles and hope that things work out ( with minimal expense to yourselves) it strikes me that Seafrance came through for you though above the insurers etc. This needs a blog space it is well written and humourous and any blog that includes really good beers gets my vote. Have you tried any Dunkel Weiss Biere's? Germany has a few good ones.


----------



## JockandRita

rapidorob said:


> sorry to hear of your troubles and hope that things work out ( with minimal expense to yourselves) it strikes me that Seafrance came through for you though above the insurers etc. This needs a blog space it is well written and humourous and any blog that includes really good beers gets my vote. Have you tried any Dunkel Weiss Biere's? Germany has a few good ones.


Hi Rob,

You are right about Sea France, and I now realise that I did not give credit, where due. They did not ask for an ammendment fee either.

Not tried the Dunkel Weiss Bieres, but have had other "weiss bier", and I think it's that type of beer that didn't agree with me, more to do with it's effect on my digestive system rather than the taste buds. :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Telbell

Hi Both
Congratulations on a great account of your holiday. Presumably you didn't visit Trier?
So sorry about your accident-I think those of us lucky enough not to have experienced all that hassle are hoping we never do!
Do hope you soon get sorted and you are able to enjoy your trips again.


----------



## LPDrifter

Thanks for sharing. Printing this out to read.


----------



## TinaGlenn

OUCH!!!

So sorry to read about the accident and the way it was handled. We hope you get your van back asap, and all sorted out and are off out and about again, and finding beer to drink here there and everywhere around the country.
Glenn sympathises with you on the effects of some beer on the digestion he gets that a lot  
Hope to see you both again very soon

Tina & Glenn


----------



## JockandRita

Telbell said:


> Hi Both
> Congratulations on a great account of your holiday. Presumably you didn't visit Trier?
> So sorry about your accident-I think those of us lucky enough not to have experienced all that hassle are hoping we never do!
> Do hope you soon get sorted and you are able to enjoy your trips again.


Hi Telbell,

We visited Trier upon SidT's recommendations, but couldn't find the stellplatz by the river. On the outskirts, there appeared to be one or two on the other side of the water, as we were driving heading for Metlach.

*Thanks to all for the comments so far.*

J & R


----------



## wakk44

Thanks for the report Jock it makes an interesting read,looks like things were going well until the dreaded bollard intervened.

It could serve as a reminder for all of us considering going abroad to check our documentation.For me I don't regard it as a priority as I stupidly think it will never happen to me,but after reading your account will do in future.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Jock and Rita sent you a PM. Hope you get sorted real soon and get back on the open road.

Take care.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Jock and Rita sent you a PM. Hope you get sorted real soon and get back on the open road.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Johnny F


Cheers Johnny,

A response is on it's way. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## peedee

What rotten luck! It will be interesting to read about the recovery process. Hope everything goes smoothly.

peedee


----------



## exmusso

*German Trip*

Hi Jock and Rita,

Another excellent and amusing write-up. Sorry to hear of your problems with the bollard.

Would it be worth pursuing a claim for damages and losses/holiday curtailment from the authorities at Nemur and are they aware this is not an isolated incident?

With whom do you have your m/h insured, and would it be worthwhile highlighting their lack of performance.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: German Trip*



exmusso said:


> Hi Jock and Rita,
> 
> Another excellent and amusing write-up. Sorry to hear of your problems with the bollard.
> 
> Would it be worth pursuing a claim for damages and losses/holiday curtailment from the authorities at Nemur and are they aware this is not an isolated incident?
> 
> With whom do you have your m/h insured, and would it be worthwhile highlighting their lack of performance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


Hello Alan,

Thanks.

I had thought about the position of the authorities at Nemur, but am waiting to speak to Equity Red Star today, to provide details of the claim, (they don't work on a Saturday, apparently!) I won't know anymore until then.

Jock.


----------



## 94055

Hi J & R 
Excellent write up, I was enjoying the read untill 8O I hope you get it sorted very quickly and you are able to enjoy your hobby once again. Let's hope it is fixed before Southport, but it looks a bit tight.
Take care both of you, we will meet some day :lol: 

Steve


----------



## JockandRita

SandJ said:


> Hi J & R
> Excellent write up, I was enjoying the read untill 8O I hope you get it sorted very quickly and you are able to enjoy your hobby once again. Let's hope it is fixed before Southport, but it looks a bit tight.
> Take care both of you, we will meet some day :lol:
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve,

You are right, it is looking tight for Southport. I have been in touch with Johnny, re that weekend. 

Jock.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Jock,

Really sorry to hear about your problem. I think we all tend to think it won't happen to us, so it's probably time well spent thinking through how to handle and emergency should it happen on foreign soil.

We all carry a lot of gear in our motorhomes and transporting stuff we'd rather not leave behind is a real problem.

I hope things get sorted out really quickly and you're on the road again soon.


Andrew


----------



## angie

Hi Jock and Rita,

What a great write up.Very informative and helpful advice for newbies wanting to travel to Germany (us included) We've bookmarked the topic so we can refer back to it.

What rotten luck to have the incident with the bollard! We hope your van will soon be back with you both and you will soon be on your travels again,

Take care,
Angie and Keith
(I don't know if you remember us but we met you both at the Manby meet)


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Jock and Rita

I was saving this report of your holiday until I had a bit more time to 'savour' it - not realising the disaster that came at the end of it. I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. The inconvenience of spoiling the holiday is one thing, but the knock-on effects are much worse.

We hope you're feeling OK, and aren't too stressed about it. Fingers crossed it gets sorted soon  

Gerald and Annie


----------



## JockandRita

> We all carry a lot of gear in our motorhomes and transporting stuff we'd rather not leave behind is a real problem.


*Hi Andrew*,

Thanks. I remember having the insurance booklet with the emergency numbers, in the MH before we went, but could I find the blooming thing when I needed it? Typical.


> (I don't know if you remember us but we met you both at the Manby meet)


*Hi Angie*. Yes I do remember, especially when I saw the avatar.



> The inconvenience of spoiling the holiday is one thing, but the knock-on effects are much worse.


*Hi Gerald*. You've hit the proverbial nail on the head. Fortunately our MH is not our only mode of transport. As for the stressed out bit, I have to say, that things were "a little bit strained" at times. Probably an understatement, if I was to be honest. :wink: :wink: :wink:

On behalf of Rita and I, thanks to you all for your considerate comments.

Jock.


----------



## peejay

Thanks for an excellent write up Jock and apologies for a late reply, not been long back ourselves as you know.

Thanks for the info on Dusseldorf, much appreciated, its a possibility for next year for us and your info is all logged for future use.

Very, very sorry to hear about the mishap but glad you got back to UK in one peice albeit without the van  
Probably too soon yet but any ideas when it will be fixed? Perhaps you could look on the bright side and make another holiday out of it when you go across to collect her?

pete


----------



## JockandRita

peejay said:


> Thanks for an excellent write up Jock and apologies for a late reply, not been long back ourselves as you know.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Dusseldorf, much appreciated, its a possibility for next year for us and your info is all logged for future use.
> 
> Very, very sorry to hear about the mishap but glad you got back to UK in one peice albeit without the van
> Probably too soon yet but any ideas when it will be fixed? Perhaps you could look on the bright side and make another holiday out of it when you go across to collect her?
> 
> pete


Hi Pete,

Thanks for the comments. They are much appreciated.

Someone else was interested in the recovery process, so here is an update.

*MH Update*

*The MH was transported back to a location in Lincoln within 8 working days, from the time of the accident, and has been there, in secure storage awaiting assessors visits, and repairers estimates. 
We have just learned today, funnily enough, that it will be collected tomorrow, by transporter, and taken to a commercial vehicle repairers at Sheffield, for the specialist repairs to be carried out. 
It will probably be driven back to Lincoln, whereupon a new bumper will be fitted. We are waiting for a phone call from the repairers, as I type this.

This is not the same info that we have been receiving of late, however, it seems to be getting sorted now, thank goodness.*

Jock.

P.S. To those who had a problem clicking onto our Blog, it has all been sorted now, and is working as it should, thanks to *Geraldandannie*, and *Sallytrafic*.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Jock,

I'm glad it's being sorted, albeit rather slowly.

I appreciate they're different animals to cars, but the repair process does seem incredibly long winded.

Hope it won't be too long 'till you're back on the road


Andrew


----------

